
Important Conversion Metrics You Should Watch - liamk
http://liamkaufman.com/blog/2013/02/08/three-important-conversion-metrics-you-should-watch/
======
nathanstitt
Good points. An additional one I've found useful is an enthusiasm meter.

How you define that will be application dependent but I always aim to be
fairly stringent.

For a forum, something like, "Number of users that make at least 3 posts per
week that are longer than 100 words" would be a good one.

Watching that number can give you an outstanding early warning system,
alerting you to problems that might not be immediately obvious.

As soon as your most enthusiastic users stop being quite so enthusiastic you
need to know.

~~~
liamk
Great point! Metrics are certainly content dependent and take careful planning
to get right.

